
You’re (Probably) Using GitHub Wrong - duluca
https://www.excella.com/insights/youre-probably-using-github-wrong
======
duluca
In addition to my recommendations in the blog post, I'd also recommend asking
all your team members to use Two Factor Authentication if you're using
GitHub.com vs GitHub enterprise. Otherwise do you agree or disagree with my
suggestions?

------
patleong
Wow! This was really helpful, thanks for posting OP.

